# Computer Parts Help/ Im desperete for help!



## papaglitch (Dec 18, 2008)

Its coming christmas time and i need to get some parts for my computer.

I have no clue if these parts will fit together and give me really good performance on my games such as BF2, CSS, America's Army, Or COD4.

those games i would like to play with good performance and its time to upgrade my computer, but the thing is, I dont know if these parts will work properly together. If anyone can help me i would be very much appreciated. =). Thanks!

My Christmas list that you will need to look and see.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Video Card" http://www.amazon.com/PNY-GeForce-S...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1229575676&sr=8-1
PNY GeForce 9600GT 512MB DDR3 PCIE 2.0 (DVI + DVI + HDTV/S-Video Outputs) VCG96512GXPB
$103.88 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Motherboard: http://www.amazon.com/MSI-P7N-SLI-F...4?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1229575815&sr=1-4
MSI P7N SLI-FI nVidia nForce 750i SLI Core 2 Quad/Core 2 Extreme/Core 2 Duo/Pentium Socket 775 1333 MHz PC2-6400 DDR2-800 ATX Motherboard
$118.88
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Processor: http://www.amazon.com/Intel-Dual-Co...BJ2C/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1229628004&sr=8-3
Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 Dual-Core Processor, 2.66 GHZ, 4M L2 Cache, 1333MHz FSB, LGA775
$147.86


----------



## papaglitch (Dec 18, 2008)

Can someone possibly help please i mean this post has been up for almost two days..


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If this is your first build I would go with a Intel chipset over the Nvidia the 7xx series is very buggy and picky about memory.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128359&Tpk=GA-EP45-UD3r


The E6750 is an older cpu (in relative terms) If ytou can strech the budget to a E8400 or E8500 it would be a good idea.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...mpareItemList=N82E16819115036,N82E16819115037

What are you going to power this with?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...mpareItemList=N82E16817703005,N82E16817139005

For the price of the 9600GT you could get a 9800GT
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130397


----------



## papaglitch (Dec 18, 2008)

My Price range is $300-$365. I can't go any higher.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You would be much better off until you can get to the $600 mark as your going to need an OS and a case?


----------



## papaglitch (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a OS, Why would i need a new case? For the motherboard? The backside of the motherboard were the cords go won't fit or something?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The OS and case were questions, what case and os do have?


----------



## papaglitch (Dec 18, 2008)

OS: Windows Xp Home Edition Service pack 3

Case: It's a Dell case, Demension 3000. Can't really tell what case i have other than that.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You can't reuse a OEM operating system on a new build they are tied to the bios of OEM(Dell) board and won't pass activation/validation. 
Trying to use a Dell case is also problematic because Dell uses nonstandard boards and front panel connectors.


----------



## papaglitch (Dec 18, 2008)

So your saying i need to buy a new case? Is there a certain type of case that i need to get?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

A standard ATX case, the Dell case is not standard it's made to fit Dell components. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...1333 1054808287 105510039&bop=And&Order=PRICE


----------



## papaglitch (Dec 18, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> A standard ATX case, the Dell case is not standard it's made to fit Dell components.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...1333 1054808287 105510039&bop=And&Order=PRICE


oh, i understand. So should i just go with Amd and Ati? will they be my best bet of getting something good and cheap? cause im limited on cash and i just got a extra 40 bucks. so now im up to $390.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The AMD CPU's cost less but the Intel CPU's offer more performance the X2 6000 AMD will give you the performance about equal to a E6600 for less money now > http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/cpu-charts-2008-q1-2008/Quake-IV,389.html
but your still stretching to decent quality components for your budget.


----------



## papaglitch (Dec 18, 2008)

From the information i have gathered from you, i think i may have it. Will these work? 

Video Card

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127328
MSI NX8800GTS-T2D320E-HD-OC GeForce 8800 GTS 320MB 320-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail 
$89.99
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Motherboard

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128359
GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3R LGA 775 Intel P45 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail 
$114.99
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Processor

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115132
Intel Core 2 Duo E7300 Wolfdale 2.66GHz 3MB L2 Cache LGA 775 Dual-Core Processor - Retail 
$119.99
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Case

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119115
$44.99

And i dont know what kind of power supply i will need to power these components. The max cash i can spend on one is about 40 bucks.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

So far so good, But $40 isn't going to power it >
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...2E16817703005,N82E16817139005,N82E16817171023

Cheapest on there is the OCZ and we have seen some issues so it's not high on my list, The 2 PC P&C units are the same price after MIR the 750w is more then required but gives you plenty of head room for upgrades later on.


----------



## papaglitch (Dec 18, 2008)

Do you think i could get this one off e-bay? I dont know if it will last long or fit in my computer case.

http://cgi.ebay.com/650w-ATX-SATA-A...4|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## papaglitch (Dec 18, 2008)

Or maybe this computer case with a 550W power supply. Will the case work with all my components? or will that power supply get the job done?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You need to be careful here a low quality power supply will damage the rest of the components when it goes, the one in the link does not list over current protection or even a brand name. 
I don't think it's a good idea to skimp on the psu keep looking on Ebay for a used one of the brand and models below
Seasonic - any model
Corsair - any model
Thermaltake - "Toughpower" series only
Coolermaster - "Real Power Pro" series only
PC Power & Cooling - any model
Silverstone - any model

Or www.mwave.com click on refurbished at the top and then power supplies and cases, they change fast so check often.


----------



## papaglitch (Dec 18, 2008)

One thing i dont get is what power supply to get. What Watt because im probably not going to buy anything in the future. I'll end up buying a new computer. I just need a power supply that is compatable for my components to work properly and efficiently. But i dont know the watts i need. All i want is the Watts my components need not more watts just incase i want to buy more in the future. Just what i need is fine.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For a 8800 video card 610-650w is good what I was saying is if the 610 and the 750 are the same price go for the 750w the pc will only use what it needs and a larger supply will run cooler.


----------



## papaglitch (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh i see what you mean, And btw is there any ram that you recommend? I want a 2GB ram stick, But i don't know what to get lol. And i wanted to say thank you for all your help. It really helped me alot. You got no clue lol.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You want to use pairs of ram to get dual channel mode which is faster so for 2gig pick up 2 1gig sticks.
Couple af ways to go this is the cheapest after MIR> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145168
OR this without a MIR> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220255


----------



## papaglitch (Dec 18, 2008)

One thing i can't find is does the cpu come with a fan for it? ASnd does that Mobo come with internet drivers?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The E7300 will come with a fan and heat sink assembly.
Internet drivers? I think you're referring to network drivers? if so yes as part of the motherboard chip set drivers disk.


----------



## papaglitch (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes, Thats what i meant, internet drivers meaning network drivers so i can get on the internet lol. And thank you for all your help.


----------



## papaglitch (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey.i had one more question. Instead of that motherboard, The 
GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3R LGA 775 Intel P45 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail can i get 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130185
MSI P43 Neo3-F LGA 775 Intel P43 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail instead? And will the parts work together the same and run good for games?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's a p43 instead of a P45 and MSI which is alower tier manufacturer but will work with the list of parts


----------



## papaglitch (Dec 18, 2008)

alright..thanks


----------



## dman61992 (Jan 4, 2009)

Why not go with an AMD system, It's cheaper. I built my system for under $1500. It plays CRYSIS smooth as butter.
CPU: AMD Phenom 64 X4 9950+ @ 2.8GHz,
Motherboard: ASUS M3A78-CM AMD780V mATX,
RAM: 8 GB Corsair XMS2 DDR2 SDRAM @ 800MHz,
Video Card: ASUS EAH 4870 1GB DDR5 @ 4000MHz,
Sound Card: ASUS XONAR DX PCIe 1x
HDD: 2x WD 500GB (Vista Ultimate X64) [(SATA 2) RAID 0],
DD1: Lite On Blu-ray Rom (SATA 2),
DD2: Lite On 22X DVD Burner (SATA 2),
Case: Thermaltake LANBOX VF1000BWS,
PSU: 550 Watt Bgears b-Tarantula,


----------



## papaglitch (Dec 18, 2008)

because AMD motherboards aren't as stable as Intel. And i already bought my parts but thanks for the info.


----------

